# rambol



## Qcumber

I know that *ramból* means "gang fight", but I don't understand was the last line of this joke.
I also know that the infix -_in_- is replaced by the prefix_ ni_- in *niramból *because the stem begins with an <r>.

Titser: Bokyo, spell dog.
Bokyo: DOG - D - G - O.
Titser: Mali. Ulitin mo. = Wrong. Try again. 
Bokyo: DOG - O - G -D.
Titser: Mali na naman. = Wrong again.
D - O - G lang e. = D- O - G, that's all.
Hindi mo pa alam. = You still don't know. 
Bokyo: Ay, sayang, *hindi ko pa nirambol*. = Oh, sorry, ________.


----------



## epistolario

It means to jumble* the letters. Like when you are playing Scrabble, you arrange the letters to form different words. 

*not sure about the term


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> It means to jumble* the letters. Like when you are playing Scrabble, you arrange the letters to form different words. *not sure about the term


Thanks a lot, Ffrancis. Now it makes sense. So it's a double joke:
1) Bokyo jumbles up the letters.
2) He confuses jumble > jamból and ramból.
So the punch line could be translated as:
Oh, sorry, I haven't rumbled [jumbled] them up yet.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot, Ffrancis. Now it makes sense. So it's a double joke:
> 1) Bokyo jumbles up the letters.
> 2) He confuses jumble > jamból and ramból.
> So the punch line could be translated as:
> Oh, sorry, I haven't rumbled [jumbled] them up yet.


 
sayang (feelings of loss) = too bad ...

Too bad, I failed to jumble the letters [more]* (i.e., I could have answered it correctly had I done so).

*In the joke, he is already jumbling the letters but he failed to get the right answer. I'm not sure about my English but I added more (or further) because it implies that had he done so, he could have gotten it correctly.


----------

